# Agua para refrigerador ?



## solaris8 (Nov 16, 2010)

que tal hoy los molesto a ver si me pueden dar una mano con este problemita. resulta que nesecito sacar agua de un botellon y mandarla a un refrigerador,sencillo no?una pequeña bomba y ya.
pero e aqui mi problema, en el comercio ya existe la solucion, pero :
es costosa: unos 300 dolares
y no se encuentra aqui
 les muestro la solucion comercial (en las fotos), y aca viene la pregunta como puedo realizarlo, la bomba es pequeña con un consumo de unos 600Ma. y la altura maxima de caudal de subida esta en el orden de los 2 metros, creeria que es una de acuario.
debe estar conectada permanentemente, y suministrar el agua cuando se ofresca,y apagarse cuando no o no quede agua en en garrafon, pense en un presostato que opinan.....
desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola, fijate que los presostatos funcionan cuando hay caída de presión, por ende necesitas el tramo de la bomba a la heladera/canilla con presion, no se si es conveniente por la clase de artefacto, si fuese una canilla estaria bien. Igualmente se debe regular la presion de trabajo.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 17, 2010)

gracias por sumarte y responderme....
bueno ahi tengo el problema el botellon solo tiene agua, no presion.
es lo que me vuelve loco:enfadado:, si fuera una canilla puedo presurisarla poner una bomba de agoa o no se otras alternativas.... pero aqui se me quemaron los papeles o no veo solucion


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2010)

MmMm...

Yo pondria una bomba de agua.. la que encontrara... despues una valvula antiretorno, despues el presostato... y listo....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2010)

12v >>>>>> automotores

220v >>>>> lavarropas.

sensor de nivel de agua ??? ni que hablar, solo un poco de maña .

cual es entonces el problema ????


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 18, 2010)

Pone el botellón arriba del refrigerador y que el agua baje por sifón.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 18, 2010)

*lubeck* creo que eso funcionaria, la valvula antiretorno la tendria que poner al final del tubo que va en el botellon, asi "guardaria" cierta presion y luego el presostato....es asi te entendi bien?

*fernandob*el  problema es que la bomba debe estar conectada permanentemente...

*eduardo* ponerlo arriba del refrigerador no es estetico...jajajajajajajajaja

igual sigo con el dilema de que tiene que cortar y conectar automaticamente
estuve googleando pero siempre vuelvo a lo mismo no encuentro algun diagrama solo la pagina de esta marca 
espero que no me abandonen gracias a todos a ver si lo solucionamos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2010)

La idea es mas o menos esta....



Ouchhh y por no dejar... no encontre donde meter el uC


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 18, 2010)

solaris8 dijo:


> *eduardo* ponerlo arriba del refrigerador no es estetico...jajajajajajajajaja


No nos entendemos. 
Me referia a que este a un nivel mas alto, de esa manera no hace falta bomba ni nada.
La estetica es la misma de cualquier dispenser. Usas uno cualquiera común (que cuestan muy poco) pero antes de la llave sacás una derivación para el refrigerador (tenés agua natural y fría)


----------



## Dano (Nov 18, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> La idea es mas o menos esta....
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43121
> 
> Ouchhh y por no dejar... no encontre donde meter el uC



Ese diseño tiene el problema de que los líquidos no se pueden comprimir (es por eso que en los sistemas de presurización de agua de red en las casas se usa una bola con una camara de aire interna bla bla bla...), osea que el preostato no funcionaría correctamente.

Hice un fix partiendo de tu idea que debería funcionar, aunque la convección del agua en el recipiente interno no ayuda no debería ocacionar problemas mayores.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 18, 2010)

lo del dispenser es bueno lo que pasa es que ya el refrigerador enfria el agua y ademas hace hielo, solo tengo una entrada de agua , pero si podria poner un o de esos que solo tienen un grifo y de ahi, ya tendria presion , porque estan boca abajo ,como dice luego el presostato haria lo suyo, como expone *Dano*,


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok.. de una idea sale otra 

ahi va... ahi va...



no se si exista un switch asi pero ya lo bautice....


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 18, 2010)

solaris8 dijo:


> lo del dispenser es bueno lo que pasa es que ya el refrigerador enfria el agua y ademas hace hielo, solo tengo una entrada de agua , pero si podria poner un o de esos que solo tienen un grifo y de ahi, ya tendria presion , porque estan boca abajo ,como dice *eduardo* luego el presostato haria lo suyo, como expone *Dano*,


creo amigos que ese es el dilema, resuelto gracias a su sapiencia
asi que lo voy a poner en practica a ver si funciona voy a comprar la bomba el presostato y el porta bidon, si no me ahogo pronto les pogo los resultados
de nuevo GRACIAS a todos
si a los gritos....jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja

*lubeck* no te quiero traumatizar pero eso es un presostato......


----------



## lubeck (Nov 18, 2010)

> lubeck no te quiero traumatizar pero eso es un presostato......



...  bueno yo decia por si no existe ya tenia nombre... 


naaaa... suerte... con el proyecto...

unplugged...


----------



## marcelorenz (Nov 18, 2010)

como te digeron el agua no se puede comprimir asi que es un poco dificil controlar la presion, es por eso que todas las presurizadoras automaticas tienen en la parte donde va el preostato de control de bomba un "capacitor" para la presion del agua.
o sea, para hacerla facil:
de la tapa del bidon de agua metes una manguera hasta el fondo, y le haces un agujero para que bidon pueda respirar.
esa manguera la pasas por una pequeña bomba, la salida de la bomba le pones una valvula antirretorno y desde ahi a una "T" para derivar hacia 2 lados, un lado lo envias a las canillas/refrigerador que es lo que seria la carga, la otra punta de la "T", la conectas bien asegurada a la boca de una botella de 2 litros o mas.
esa botella la colocas parada invertida al lado de la bomba, o sea que quede la tapa de la botella hacia abajo, desde donde sale la manguera hacia la "T", esa botella va a funcionar a modo de capacitor para retener presion en el agua, pero comprimiendo el aire que si es comprimible.
de la parte de abajo, o el culo de la botella ( que ahora va a estar arriba ), sacas una lnea hacia el preostato que usas para manejar la bomba (puedes usar uno de lavarropas y variarle la calibracion).

como funcionara la cosa:

al conectar el circuito el preostato estara en una condicion de que al no haber presion en su puerto, encendera la bomba, esta generará presion en el agua que al no poder irse por la canilla/heladera, entrará en la botella comprimiendo en aire que hay en su interior hacia arriba, como en ese aire esta conectado el preostato llegará un momento que este cambiara de estado y apagara la bomba.
cuando abras la canilla o la heladera pida agua, el aire funcionara a modo de resorte y expulsará el agua que hay en el interior de la botella hasta que la presion en ei sea menor a lo seteado en el preostato y activara la bomba, la bomba entregara el agua y al cerrase el consumo, nuevamente llenará la botella hasta que el preostato lo apague.
hay que asegurarse que no pierda nada de agua ni de aire el circuito pero asi se comportará perfercto, es mas la histieresis del preostato te permitira que si solo sacas un vaso de agua, esta sea entregada por lo acumulado en la botella, y solo cuando el volumen de agua neseraria sea mayor, se encieda la bomba para recuperarse.  
espero te sirva, no soy bueno con el paint pero si hace falta me hago un esfuerzo y trato de dibujarlo.


----------



## Dano (Nov 18, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ...  bueno yo decia por si no existe ya tenia nombre...
> 
> 
> naaaa... suerte... con el proyecto...
> ...



Esos switch de bola flotante existen pero nunca los vi a la venta, por si alguno se acuerda el viejo Yamaha Carrot 50 (moto) usaba un sensor de nivel de aceite basado en esta idea.

No se que tiene que ver esto que digo con el hilo del tema, pero es bueno tener conocimiento general (?) .


----------

